# anxiety and stress and stuff



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi! i had an anxiety problem about 5 years ago. I was having constant panic attacks and had a bad phobia of vomiting. Anyway i got over that (i thought) and have been living my life normally without problems, perfectly happy for several years. About 6 months ago, after coming back off a lovely relaxing holiday, totally unstressed in any way, i got sick with what i now know is IBS © This has bought all of my problems back again and i as much of a mess as i was before. I think this is highly unfair! i did nothing at all to bring this on, i wasn't stressed or anxious at all, which is what usually causes it apparently. Has this happened to anyone else? I'd appriciate any replies!


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm still trying to figure this one out.Sometimes my Ibs comes on because I'm stressed,sometimes it's my diet,and sometimes,I just get it.I don't know.It's all a big F-ing mystery to me.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

If you've had anxiety problems in the past, they are likely to come back but not necessarily in the same form. I had panic attacks 20 years ago and lately I had chronic D. Treated it with Xanax and it was gone in 48 hours. Now seeing a psychiatrist, taking anti-depressant/anti-anxiety drug and doing great. Haven't felt this good in years. Take care.


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

travelers diearia


----------



## Chezzy (Oct 12, 2003)

I too have the same question, why I have developed IBS when everything in my life was ok. If anything it is the pains in my stomach etc that have caused the stress. My Dr says it is a vicious circle, one causes the other and vice versa. Tried various prescribed painkillers and am also on 60mg Zispin (anti-depressants). These I feel have stopped the panic attacks but made the IBS 10 times worse. I'm waiting for an appointment with a counsellor but kinda feel all 'talked out' if you get my drift


----------



## Bebesfan (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi! My stress symptoms began 6 months ago with tense neck, shoulders and jaw. Then it evolved to IBS-D and C. I learned that my IBS was due to a crisis and stress in my life at that time. With imagery, visualization, diet and a lot of mental work, I cleared up my IBS. I learned how to handle my IBS with research and persistance. I'm sensitive to tension and I know how my body reacts to it. Sometimes I get these little IBS symptoms. I try not to freak out about it, cuz I can let it get the best of me. I have to listen to my own dialogue. I have to talk myself down or it will escalate and then I'd be back to square one. I have to be my own cheerleader and tell myself that I know how to take care of it. It seems to work. I don't know why my IBS tries to come back. I don't like it. It was the worst experience in my life. I felt so isolated and alone. My friends and family have never experience IBS ever. Hope you feel better again. Lori


----------

